# language school in central mexico city



## rijit (Jul 1, 2013)

Plan on doing a 3 /4 week residential Spanish language coarse, Any 

recommendations ?


----------



## rijit (Jul 1, 2013)

was looking at this one, anyone ?

Spanish Abroad, Inc. Spanish Schools in Mexico City, Mexico. Learn Spanish at our Mexico City Spanish School


----------



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know about any Spanish schools in mexico city but puertoschool.com is the one I am going to attend soon, right by the beach, everything I need is near by and their prices are affordable in my opinion. Its in the state of oaxaca.


----------

